# Resources for long-distance parenting?



## Rima (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all, 

As a consequence of my possible divorce, I might have to move somewhere a bit far (45 minutes by plane) from my 5 year old. Do you have resources for becoming a long-distance parent? Know people in that situation? Thanks. 

If that happens, I can afford to visit my child every weekend, for 3 days, and work the rest of the week.

Thanks!


----------



## Beelzebub (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not sure what you are looking for.

- as long as you talk to her daily and visit weekends and she spend everyday with her father and grandparents she should be fine. 

what city you are moving to?


----------

